# Need some help identifying this



## BigHemi45 (May 10, 2016)

Any ideas what this could be? I haven't seen it bleed and I NEVER see him scratch it. It looks like it may be growing back but I'm not positive about that. It's on the right side of his head above his mouth.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Can dogs get ringworm?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes, dogs can get ringworm.

Demodex? My Annie was going through a stressful time, when I first got her, at 2 years old. I soon noticed a bald spot on her face. It was demodex. She was treated, recovered completely and never had it again.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Looks like time for a quick vet visit to have it checked.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Bravecto has a side effect of getting ride of mange and mites.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

https://www.vetionx.com/defendex.php?gclid=CKnJ-P6Y9NICFYi1wAodNxAGGw


----------



## BigHemi45 (May 10, 2016)

Demodex it is. Skin scrape revealed mostly dead mites. No other spots on his body means no treatment necessary. I guess it was worth the $109.95 lol. However he is 20 weeks and 58.7 lbs.


----------

